
Theranos' Hail Mary pass: A tabletop laboratory - jerryhuang100
http://www.cnn.com/2016/08/01/health/theranos-table-top-laboratory/
======
dekhn
I've worked in corporations and Silicon Valley to see a plant article a mile
away.

